# (SOLVED)Is it harmful to adjust CPU frequency ?



## sw2wolf (Feb 22, 2014)

When powerd(8) is started, the CPU frequency can sometimes be lowered to 1000 from maximum 1900 on a desktop PC. However, i am not sure if frequency adjustment is harmful to CPU.  In fact, the box has been running for a very long time without using powerd.

Is it worthy or not to adjust CPU frequency ?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: Is it harmful to adjust CPU frequency ?*

It's not harmful. Lowering the frequency will make the CPU consume less power when there's very little load.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: Is it harmful to adjust CPU frequency ?*

Reducing heat and power usage is good.  And powerd(8)  enables Turbo mode on newer Intel processors, actually making them faster for some jobs like a buildworld.


----------



## sw2wolf (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Is it harmful to adjust CPU frequency ?*

I will use powerd now. thanks!


----------

